# Zenom-ber of Squids this guy has hit is getting annoying!



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, Mike[url] got hit, [url=http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300333-hit-zenom.html]David[url] got hit... pretty sure Dan's gonna get hit to, but didn't see that thread. Anyway, Zenom got me too!

Behold the creepy-ass note: 


And the sticks:


Love me some Oliva G! It'll be interesting to try another Punch Rare Corojo too. Ok, Andy, you got a few of us. However, it seems to me, you've now hit both ZKs and Squids. I think you're _lookin_' for a pounding!

Careful what you wish for...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

He's got guts and taste...I think the squids could use a 31st, if you get my drift


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you mean 34th Joe. According to the post office I was hit today too, but according to my wife I was not. Gotta love that the post office can get a package from Michigan to Washington in less time than it can Michigan to Indiana.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah thats what I meant...34th:mrgreen: apparently I forgot how to count!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bwahaha.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope you enjoy them. The Oliva and Punch have been sitting around 45-60 days at least. The others (except the shorty) around 30 days. I just got the box of Shorty's in a couple weeks ago, but it smoked great ROTT too. So it's up to you what you want to do with it.

I still have some more ZK's and Squids I want to hit. My bombing's definitely are not over.

PS. Nice work on the photo editing


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

what's wrong,my little ninja squid buddy...letting one single bomber get under your skin like that....that can't be very morale-boosting for your troops,seeing their Commander get all frazzled by one non-affiliated bomber....I can only imagine the condition you're going to be in when we ZK start firing our payloads,basically turning your neighborhood into a memory.

Maybe we should cancel our attack...we'd hate to be responsible for giving you Post-Traumatic-Stress-Disorder.

nice hit,Andy

have a cigar,little ninja squid buddy....perhaps it will calm your nerves.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that can't be very morale-boosting for your troops,seeing their Commander get all frazzled by one non-affiliated bomber....


Squids don't have a commander. We have some OG squids, but otherwise we are a conglomerate where each individual is capable of acting by themselves if need be...

That kinda just made us sound like a terrorist cell group...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

UH OH.....I think the OG 3 are in some trouble with our good pals the ZK


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

It's those solo attacks we have to worry about. I wonder though, is Andy tryin to show ZK how well he can take a knee, is he a ZK ninja hiding in the open, is he attempting reverse psychology to get into the Squids, or is he a genuine solo artist?


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> UH OH.....I think the OG 3 are in some trouble with our good pals the ZK


I'm sure they are locked and loaded and can handle anything. Meanwhile I can flank like a mother-youknowwhat and can cover my comrades-in-tentacles.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a genuine solo artist. Neither organization has even attempted a recruitment. I had NO help from a ZK on this mission. I know they will ALL vouch for that.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this. Great looking sticks Derek. Love the G and diesel. 2 awesome sticks! 

Another nice hit Andy. Keep up the good work


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice again Andy & don't make any hasty judgements just yet (seems a few of the newly adopted squids lacked the patience to join the MEN'S club instead of the kiddie group) but again / nice hit and enjoy my little ninja buddy. :rockon:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Squids don't have a commander. We have some OG squids, but otherwise we are a conglomerate where each individual is capable of acting by themselves if need be...
> 
> That kinda just made us sound like a terrorist cell group...


Truth. David, Terry, and I are the Original Gangsta Squids, but we have no commander. Seriously, what kind of leader would a ninja make?

*David:* "Dangit, our leader is late starting the meeting again! Why doesn't he ever show up on time?"
*Me:* "Nope, I've been here for like an hour, waiting for you to acknowledge me."
*Terry:* "HOLY MOTHER#%@^@^[email protected]%@, WHERE'D YOU COME FROM?!?!"
*David:* Were you really here, or were you just late again?! Seriously?
*Me:* How dare you question me.

See, that kind of stuff would be terrible for moral.

So we operate without a figurehead. That way if any of our brothers are struck down, there is another to take his place, and 30 more to retaliate.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, I was late seeing this one as well. MUCH better than I was expecting from Andy, so gotta hand it to him. Most new guys on puff who talk so much send out noob-sticks. 

Like I did. :biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Most new guys on puff who talk so much send out noob-sticks.
> 
> Like I did. :biggrin:


Word.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, I was late seeing this one as well. MUCH better than I was expecting from Andy, so gotta hand it to him. Most new guys on puff who talk so much send out noob-sticks.
> 
> Like I did. :biggrin:


You didnt expect much from me? Wow. The fact that my first two bombs were shuckins and the brain should have been your first clue. Second should have been bombing 4 squids the day you guys launched your attack on ZK. Then the fact i ribbed you guys for 2 days. Cant put anythink past you guys


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, to be fair, every noob who wants to make an impression goes after Ron. 

I did...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ron IS the first addy everyone gets, I got lucky though, right when I wnated to hit him the nuke against him came up, and got to bomb with a group....of course he has destroyed my mailbox since then, but thats not uncommon for him lol


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice smack around Andy, those are some great sticks. Enjoy Derek, you slippery sausage of a squid.


----------

